# Swimmer Disrupts Race



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-17649048


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

On the News here in Brisbane it was reported he is an Aussie, probably had a few to many, seams a bit stupid thing to do. Hope he gets a real good fine, or even a term behind bars.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

GWB said:


> On the News here in Brisbane it was reported he is an Aussie, probably had a few to many, seams a bit stupid thing to do. Hope he gets a real good fine, or even a term behind bars.



WHY?.

Ray


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

If it happened every year............someone may actually watch it.


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

GWB said:


> On the News here in Brisbane it was reported he is an Aussie, probably had a few to many, seams a bit stupid thing to do. Hope he gets a real good fine, or even a term behind bars.


Or even better some of the Oxford crew catch up with him one dark night.


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Milton Jones - swim ruined by couple of rowing boats(Applause)


----------



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

i missed this story.to be honest the boat race isnt really my sort of thing.id rather watch paint dry lol.but each to thier own.what happened exactly?was he some kind of protester or was he just out swimming at the wrong time and place?


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"the boat race isnt really my sort of thing"

I wonder how many watching B.B.C News today are saying the same thing?


----------



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

just seen a bit on bbc which says he has been charged under the public order act.it doesnt say what the guys motives were for doing it though.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

roofaerosyth said:


> i missed this story.to be honest the boat race isnt really my sort of thing.id rather watch paint dry lol.but each to thier own.what happened exactly?was he some kind of protester or was he just out swimming at the wrong time and place?


He was supposed to have done it to protest against the elite, but really he was just after his fifteen minutes. We will now have to be bored stiff when he is invited on the usual chat shows. Personally i think he should be sorted out with the rough end of a pineapple.(Gleam)


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

*He was supposed to have done it to protest against the elite,*

He is a graduate from the London School of Economics and also a fellow of the Royal Society of Arts , so isnt he an elite also


----------



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

lol.good one.the guy should count himself lucky that he didnt get clattered by one of the oars.that would sting a bit lol.it will probably have a knock-on effect for the upcoming olympics as well.they might have to beef-up the security.


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Maybe they should have just carried on rowing, he`d ducked out of the way of any blades, & if something had hit him, well so be it!
Cheers,
David


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Boatman25 said:


> *He was supposed to have done it to protest against the elite,*
> 
> He is a graduate from the London School of Economics and also a fellow of the Royal Society of Arts , so isnt he an elite also


Ah well, maybe they wouldn't let him have a go on the oars.(Smoke)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I wonder how many posts the "race" would have made here if it wasn't for Mr. Jones?


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

sparkie2182 said:


> I wonder how many posts the "race" would have made here if it wasn't for Mr. Jones?



None I would imagine.(*))(Scribe)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

There would be no posts on SN mentioning various individuals who have been subjected to certain crimes if those crimes had not occurred in the first place either.


----------

